# Is IE6 still safe to use



## Terryl (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi,
I am still using Windows ME/ IE6. as Microsoft does not support ME, is it still safe to use IE6 ?
I have sygate firewall. avast, spyblaster, superantispyware.
I use Mozilla most of the time but need to use IE6 occasionally.
Thanks for any comment
Terryl


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi the word safe and IE in the same sentence? 
Id only use it when you have too.
I use Mozilla on an old 98se that I fire up now and again.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Regardless of what web browser you use, what makes you safe is what you do when you browse. Still have customers get infected even with Firefox.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you thought about upgrading? That's really a very bad OS to be using, even as you point out.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Terryl ,

Before you think about upgrading, what is your hardware. In particular, Processor Speed, amount of Memory, Hard Drive free space and speed. Didn't see you post anything that was very bad about your experience with ME so that is good news.

Would not want to blindly see you change operating systems only to have poor performance as a result.

Also don't want to recommend spending someone else's money when not everything is known.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Terryl said:


> Hi,
> I am still using Windows ME/ IE6. as Microsoft does not support ME, is it still safe to use IE6 ?
> I have sygate firewall. avast, spyblaster, superantispyware.
> I use Mozilla most of the time but need to use IE6 occasionally.
> ...


IE6, set-up properly for security, is as safe as any browser.
Problem is, the way it is designed, you lose a lot of functionality to have these secure settings. Firefox is more secure with the functionality.

ME will be your biggest concern, through other exploits in it, not the browser if it is configured correctly.
But, if there is any truth to the myth about MS being attacked more because of popularity, you just lessened your vulnerability. XP and Vista will be the targets.

*If*, and only if, you want to spend any money at all, but keeping it at a minimum, I would recommend a good router. It acts as a hardware firewall. Better than any software firewall. It will last and can be used with any PC. Existing one, next one, both etc...

A router is basically a mini computer. When you make a request from the internet. Your request is sent to the router, which in turn sends a request. Now the info comes back to the router, which needs to know where to send the info, or who requested it (in my case port 1,2,3, or 4). If the info was never requested, such as a probe, it is denied simply because the router can't forward it to the proper port that made the request.

You still need the other apps though because as you can see, if you click a malicious link, you are making the request and the router will return it to you.

If I could only have one or the other, my choice would be router. Good browsing habits will take care of the rest.

I have never used ME, but if you can be using a limited account, instead of administrator, only when on-line, I highly recommend adding that to your "good browsing habits."


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

> Have you thought about upgrading? That's really a very bad OS to be using, even as you point out.





> Before you think about upgrading, what is your hardware. In particular, Processor Speed, amount of Memory, Hard Drive free space and speed. Didn't see you post anything that was very bad about your experience with ME so that is good news.
> 
> Would not want to blindly see you change operating systems only to have poor performance as a result.
> 
> Also don't want to recommend spending someone else's money when not everything is known.


Should you decide to upgrade I recommend *upgrading* to *Windows 95 or Windows 98!*

Windows 95 with the Service Pack 1 and Windows 98 are FAR better systems than ME. Basically ME was what happened when they tried combining Windows 2000 and the DOS subsystem. Bad idea!!


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Terryl,

As a user of WinMe for eight years (please see my thread *here*) and the latest *summary* of that thread linked in my signature below, I urge you to give credence to the following posters in this thread of yours:

*blues_harp28*.
*Bob Cerelli* and 
*RootbeaR*.

Best wishes,:up:

Ben.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Also worth checking out.
http://www.mdgx.com/wme.htm


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

blues_harp28 said:


> Also worth checking out.
> http://www.mdgx.com/wme.htm


What a bloody marvelous site and sight, blues_harp28, one which will keep me interested through the increasing years; the years of gentle decline and - always leaving more for the morrow.

Can't ask for more. Don't.

Appreciated.

Ben.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Ben "the years of gentle decline" Yep I know all about that.


----------



## Terryl (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks guys for your replies, sorry I was away for a while.
However, ME has served me well for some years as sometimes it could be a bummer. I do not stray into dubious sites and try to keep away from pop-ups. I used spybot/adaware/spyblaster/avast/sygate firewall for several years and they served me well.
I had several instances when the OS gives up or locks up or running short of memory.
I have 256mb RAM and 40gb IDE. Processor is AMD 1.4GHz.
Recently ,problems with system running dangerously low in resources. I have uninstalled spybot/adaware which seemed to have solved the problem as they no longer support ME.
I am now using superantispyware and spyguard and they are working very well.
I am looking at VISTA as my next system. (Maybe after SP1) ?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Those would all be different issues than how safe IE6 is.


----------



## Terryl (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry Bob, did not intend to start a new issue, I was giving you some info on my system and mentioning why IE6 was hanging up on resources and possibly not an infection.
Interesting site MDGX.com from blues_harp28. I shall be browsing it.
Cheers


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, upgrading would be the best option. Then once you upgraded your OS then i guess it has IE 7 together with it. Internet Explorer 7 takes much of the work out of navigating the Internet, allowing users to do more online. The browser has been redesigned with a new look and enhanced capabilities that that make everyday tasks  such as searching, browsing multiple sites and printing  simple and fast.

Wow code links:
:up:http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since it is a fairly old computer, again, before changing operating systems to something like XP just to run IE7, what are the hardware specs. What might have given good performance with ME that long ago, might not with XP. 

Nothing like changing operating systems only to find out the performance is terrible. Heck of a bad trade off.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Terryl said:


> I have 256mb RAM and 40gb IDE. Processor is AMD 1.4GHz.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Still didn't see the hard drive free space speed mentioned as asked for in a previous post. That can make a big difference. For example is it a 5400 or 7200 rpm drive. Also if the hard drive is getting full, it may not have enough room to install XP.

To now answer the issue regarding upgrades, those are pretty thin specs for getting good performance with XP. At least have double the memory.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What in heaven's earth does free hard drive space have to do with ANYTHING on that system in regards to being able to install XP?  You're telling me with those hardware specs, if he has a half empty 7200 hard drive, things are going to be good? 

The issue regarding UPGRADES was already out there, as was the specs, thus me quoting what was ALREADY posted 

Also, if one were to upgrade to XP, certainly, you'd wipe the hard drive from an OS like ME.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yikes...didn't think this was so difficult as to require all those capital letters. In re-reading the previous posts, I don't see where it was mentioned there was a half empty 7200 rpm drive. That's exactly problem. We don't know the speed or how much free hard drive space is available 

So let me help clear up that mentioned confusion by explaining why both may be significant and important.

Regarding speed first. If you have a slower spinning hard drive, it performs slower. That gives less performance. With a newer operating system like XP, this can be more pronounced that with ME.

Now regarding how full the hard drive is. Since it was not mentioned if the hard drive was half empty or not, if the hard drive is getting full now, there may or may not be room to install XP, with all the programs and data they already have. 

So again, it's not was was already posted but what was not posted that is still in question.

Hopefully this more thorough explanation has cleared up any previous confusion. If not I would certainly be glad to help some more.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Terryl ,

Now back to your original question regarding IE6 and is it still safe to use. Since from your first post, you use Firefox, and there really aren't any new updates for ME coming out as far as I know (hope that doesn't start another side issue if there are), just use Firefox. Then you don't need to change anything if you don't want to. 

Of course, regardless of where you were using an operating system that supported IE7 or not, I still wouldn't rely on any great leaps in security. It is still a good practice to be careful of what is done and downloaded from the Internet as well as having regular virus and spyware scans. Fortunately the software that is available for removing each over the years has gotten quite good.


----------



## IC8 (Mar 9, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> IE6, set-up properly for security, is as safe as any browser.


That's simply not true. IE7 for example runs in safe mode in Vista which is undeniably more secure than IE6. Sure, when you run IE 6 as a user limited user and run it in a sandbox program, yes, then it does come close to IE7 on Vista, but the truth of the matter is that average user isnt skilled enough to set up such a secure environment.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully they don't have to change to Vista on a computer with such old hardware just for that, especially when then can just use Firefox as already mentioned in the first post.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

IC8 said:


> That's simply not true. IE7 for example runs in safe mode in Vista which is undeniably more secure than IE6. Sure, when you run IE 6 as a user limited user and run it in a sandbox program, yes, then it does come close to IE7 on Vista, but the truth of the matter is that average user isnt skilled enough to set up such a secure environment.


I don't think you can install IE7 on MS ME so I don't think we are comparing apples to apples here. I know you couldn't on 2000 Office pro. Compare to what ME can run/use.

This isn't a Vista OS. Don't think you are going to get IE6 on Vista either so I am not sure what kind of comparison you are trying to make here either.

As far as the average user having skill to set-up, try PCLinuxOS. No experience necessary and as far as security is concerned...
Good luck IE7,8,9... or any other browser on MS.
My security list using PCLinuxOS:
Router

So I have to say, what you are saying is simply not true. You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## IC8 (Mar 9, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> I don't think you can install IE7 on MS ME so I don't think we are comparing apples to apples here. I know you couldn't on 2000 Office pro. Compare to what ME can run/use.


You're right about the ME part, forgot all about it that I'm in the 95/98/ME section.
Nevertheless, the fact still stands that IE7 on Vista (protected mode) runs more secure than IE6, Firefox or Opera.



RootbeaR said:


> As far as the average user having skill to set-up, try PCLinuxOS. No experience necessary and as far as security is concerned...
> Good luck IE7,8,9... or any other browser on MS.
> My security list using PCLinuxOS


I can start a suspended VMware 6 snapshot of a XP machine within 5 seconds if I want *real* 100% browser security, no need for the false sense of security that PCLInuxOS offers. Virtual machines are the future when it comes to security and certainly *not* Linux.


----------



## Terryl (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi aarhus2004, thanks for pointing me to the excellent site for ME fixes 
Terryl.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

IC8 said:


> You're right about the ME part, forgot all about it that I'm in the 95/98/ME section.
> Nevertheless, the fact still stands that IE7 on Vista (protected mode) runs more secure than IE6, Firefox or Opera.
> 
> I can start a suspended VMware 6 snapshot of a XP machine within 5 seconds if I want *real* 100% browser security, no need for the false sense of security that PCLInuxOS offers. Virtual machines are the future when it comes to security and certainly *not* Linux.


LOL
You mean you can actually install IE6 on Vista?
You use XP when you want real security?
Vista that bad? Even when you cancel and don't allow?

So whats your security list and how long does it take from a fresh clean hard disk to install and be prepared? Updated, VMWare ready to go. Also, what is the price? Even XP costs $300 here.

Takes me twenty five minutes which will soon be ten when new release comes out.
Cost me one CD. One more CD soon with new release. (Take ten to fifteen minutes for me to download, which is faster than going down two blocks to the store). So far I am up almost $340 (Don't forget tax). Vista costs more if you prefer I use it to compare since it comes closer than XP to be able to do what this system can do. $565 for Vista here. Price has dropped, was $800. Anything else you buy, software wise? Or is this the total $ difference.

You can use VMWare on Linux as well. Or just use a LiveCD. Pretty hard to infect an OS that is on a non-writeable disc.

False or not, I have peace of mind when it comes to security. That is priceless to me.

Nor do I waste any time running scans to give me a false sense of security.

Check out the Security & Malware Removal forums. Are they all running unprotected?
See any Linux boxes there?

Have fun.


----------



## jaye944 (Mar 3, 2004)

yep agreed

I'm using win98se (all service packs) and IE6

no problems

get good AV and surf safe !



Bob Cerelli said:


> Regardless of what web browser you use, what makes you safe is what you do when you browse. Still have customers get infected even with Firefox.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly. No need for any kind of major upgrade.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have used IE6 since Win98SE. Still use it with WinXP Pro, however I have just returned to IE6 after a few days with IE7. Didn't like 7 and guess that was largely because much of 7 was a learning curve since I couldn't forget what was ingrained in my mind and habits from using IE6 for so long. Did a roll back using the Control Panel and now I feel "back at home" with IE6.Don't know which version is more, or less, secure but I am happy and I use other safeguards trying to stay safe on the web. So far---so good.


----------



## Terryl (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry missed Bob's query. Disc speed is 7200 rpm and there is 28gb free space. 
I think upgrade is out of the question, too many Win98 programs and my scanner won't work on Vista. I would like to see what SP1 for Vista sorts out first.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Given the processor speed and memory, hopefully no one has actually suggested upgrading to Vista. XP maybe if there were more memory.

But even then, there is no need.


----------



## JackDogg (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE: "Hi,
I am still using Windows ME/ IE6. as Microsoft does not support ME, is it still safe to use IE6 ?
I have sygate firewall. avast, spyblaster, superantispyware.
I use Mozilla most of the time but need to use IE6 occasionally.
Thanks for any comment
Terryl"

that was the original question.

to digress to "whether or not to upgrade to XP/Vista" >>>>> go with XP. wait for Vista down the track. on your rig Terryl, you would need CPU running @ 2GHz or more + RAM at LEAST 512Mb >>>> *IF you want to run XP well.* 1Gb RAM is sweet !



Terryl said:


> Sorry missed Bob's query. Disc speed is 7200 rpm and there is 28gb free space.
> I think upgrade is out of the question, too many Win98 programs and my scanner won't work on Vista.


*"I think upgrade is out of the question, too many Win98 programs"* >>>>>

set up a Win9x / XP dual boot from scratch :up: The System Partition for XP would need to be set at about 20Gb.

i ran ME from 1999 till 2007 because games run better in ME. But i upgraded to XP due to lack of support for ME. I set up a dual ME/XP boot, with older games running in ME >>>> Quakes/Dooms/ROTT/NeedfaSpeed etc etc. My internet is on XP. XP is far more solid and stable than ME :up:

upgrade the hardware first (depends on your Mainboard tho), get XP, Back up your important files, wipe the HDD clean and start from scratch by setting up a dual boot >>>>> with Win98 installed first. 
http://thpc.info/dualboot.html

Security wise >>>>> XP SP2 with all updates installed + IE7 is far more internet secure than ME + IE6.

i luv the "Tabbed Browsing" with IE7 :up:

hope this helps. good luck 

.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

As far as tabbed browsing, Firefox not only had it before IE, but has some features IE still doesn't. Sure don't need to wipe your hard drive and install XP just for that.


----------



## JackDogg (Feb 26, 2008)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Sure don't need to wipe your hard drive and install XP just for that.


true too ! >>>> create a new partition in unallocated space and away you go. but its a personal thing with me Bob (not ME, but *me* LOL). if i'm setting up a diff system configuration, i tend to wipe the HDD and like to start from scratch.

with regard to Firefox, yes i ran it the other month and found it quicker to surf with. but old habits are hard to get rid of, so i just use IE7.

cheers


----------

